# (Already searched) How to clean a CIS-E engine bay?



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a CIS-E engine that I will soon be droping in my car, an 82 Rabbit. I will be using the rear washer bottle in the trunk for the wipers, relocating the battery to the trunk, no PS, I will hide the A/C lines into the fender wall, but other than that I don't know what else to do and all the posts that I have found about this topic just say "clean cis bays are a PITA", so no much help.
I wanna know which vacuum lines I can eliminate to make the engine bay look as clean as possible and any other tricks or advises that you guys have will be much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: (Already searched) How to clean a CIS-E engine bay? (NAVI51)*

No one?


----------

